# Quelle image pour la profession !



## Nanou91 (20 Octobre 2022)

Bonsoir les collègues.
Comment peut-on décider de continuer à exercer ce métier si on n'en est plus capable ?
Une assistante maternelle a été condamnée pour des violences sur une fillette dont elle avait la charge (dans le 77). Cette professionnelle agréée de 56 ans a écopé de huit mois de prison avec sursis. Elle a également l'interdiction définitive d'exercer une activité professionnelle en lien avec des enfants. Entre décembre 2019 et juin 2020, elle a maltraité une petite fille de deux ans qui lui avait été confiée. Les parents ont remarqué le changement de comportement de leur enfant et ils ont enregistré durant toute une journée l'assistante à son insu. Insultes, cris et coups se succédaient. Les parents ont aussitôt porté plainte et l'agrément de l'assistante maternelle lui a été retiré dans la foulée
Certaines vont dire que les parents n'avaient pas le droit de l'espionner à son insu, qu'ils ont enfreint la loi.
Et bien heureusement qu'ils l'ont fait.


----------



## liline17 (20 Octobre 2022)

c'est bien triste pour cet enfant et sa famille, 
dans certains cas, les parents espionnent car ils ont des raison réelles d'inquiétudes, 
ce que je trouve anormal, c'est qu'ils puissent mettre une caméra espion, sans raison et qu'on ne puisse pas porter plainte contre ça


----------



## nounoucat1 (21 Octobre 2022)

Encore une fois c'est terrible et inexcusable.
Si une assmat ne peut plus être calme elle change de métier. 
Heureusement que les parents ont eu des doutes et l'ont filmée.
Pauvre petite comment pourra t elle faire confiance aux adultes.


----------



## Griselda (21 Octobre 2022)

C'est effectivement affreux!
Ici ce qui m'interpelle c'est que ça ne semble même pas être un pétage de plomb momentané mais bien une façon de faire récurrente.
Tout le monde peut être fatigué, agacé, avec la patience mise à mal certains jours plus que d'autres, c'est certain. 
D'où l'importance cruciale de pouvoir se reposer, être en congés quelque fois, éviter des amplitudes horaires de dingue, un nombre d'enfant trop important etc... Mais aussi s'autoriser des moments d'échanges avec des collègues car tout ça participe à prévenir l'épuisement professionnel.
Il me semble que si un jour on sent que ça bouillonne au point de hausser le ton de façon disproportionnée (et donc bien avant d'en arriver à insulter et frapper!) cela devrait être le signe d'alerte?! 
Est ce que cette AM a tjrs fonctionné ainsi? Est ce que c'est l'épuisement pro qui l'a conduit à ça? Est ce que c'est la difficulté à trouver un autre travail qui ne lui a pas permis  de prendre la bonne décision? Est ce la honte qui ne lui a pas permis de demander de l'aide? Ou bien n'avait elle pas du tout le sentiment qu'elle avait besoin d'aide?
Quoi qu'il arrive aujourd'hui elle ne pourra plus agir ainsi et toutes mes pensées vont vers cette petite fille... en espérant qu'aucun autre enfant n'avait été victime...


----------



## MeliMelo (21 Octobre 2022)

En gros cette assistante maternelle ne va même pas aller en prison... j'aurai mis un mois ferme, au moins pour le principe, de manière à ce qu'elle réfléchisse à ce qu'elle a fait... bref triste justice.


----------

